# double barrel drug use



## 420time (Mar 31, 2005)

any muti drug useres on this page. i like the conflicting drugs like coke or meth and high quality weed all washed down with burbon. (fun story to share if aproprate.) the .3cc darts have cut the tup length in half. this makes for real difficulty for novice users. is this the same all over.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 31, 2005)

i smoke weed and drink coke, as in the cola kind   but dont mess with the meth shit!!  that stuff been killin lots of teens in my area.   that meth will kill you, dude...  you should get off that shit.


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 1, 2005)

420time, what you're doing is destroying your body. When i was a teen, i did all that stuff to, experimenting with xtc,speed, liquid xtc, coke, hero,... tried it all, and was addicted to some of these things too, now i'm 2 years clean of that shit, cause my body was totally breaking down. The only thing i do now is smoking MJ, occasionally eat some shroomz or a cacti. The rest is banned out of my life, and you should do that to. You have to make a desission which thing you want to do, but don't do them all, is expensive to you know.

greetz


----------



## 420time (Apr 3, 2005)

DON'T MISUNDERSTAND I AM ONLY A RECREATIONAL USER BUT I NEVER FOUND A DRUG I DIDN'T LIKE. I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN LUCKY IN THE SENCE THAT I HAVE NEVER BEEN ADDICTED TO ANYTHING. I  USE SOMETHING FOR A WHILE THE QUIT AND DO SOMETHING ELSE. THAT'S THE TROUTH ABOUT METH THOUGH. EVERYBODY I KNOW EVENTUALY LOOSES CONTROLE ON THAT ONE. I HAD A HARD RUN WITH COKE ONE WHEN I WAS A TEEN BUT IT WAS SHORT LIVED THANKS TO A FREIND.(NOT THE COLA)  kNOW IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES UNTIL SOMEBODY LOOSES THEIR BUZZ.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 3, 2005)

I did coccaine occasionally for about 6 years, it eventually became a daily habit.  I wasn't addicted either.  Until one day my wife told me I was.  I said'Hell no, your insane"  She said "you've done it every day for the last 6 months.  I sat back and thought about it, and she was right.  I checked into rehab, and went through MAJOR withdrawals.  
Man......you don't know if your hooked or not.  You're too messed up to tell.

I haven't done anything other than weed in the last 3 years, not even drink.   But when my friends sit around and do some 'rails', I start feening all over again!!


Get that shit out of your life NOW!!!


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 3, 2005)

that's indeed the riskfull part, you don't realize that your hooked.
You have my support NTC, i know what it is, but it belongs to the past, and that part i still wanna forget, but is being recalled occassionally,Then i start think about those good old times when i was going out of my mind in a club, but then i remind myself what i did to my body, and i can tell this, That shit is banned for life!

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

You are not only destroying your body, you are destroying your brain. Stop now, while you can, and if you can`t, get into rehab - get some help for yourself before its too late...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

you destroy your body too you know, Your muscles start breaking down, your body gets thinner and thinner, in some exceptions you start fattening,.... Really, it destroys body and mind.

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Man, I hope he didn`t OD on something stupid...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

i'm afraid if this happened, it would be his own fault, there's nothing more dangerous than mixing all kinds of drugs and alcohol together, we tried to warn him, if he didn't listen i don't care.

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

That is so true, BW - I attended the funerals of more than one stupid person who did that - jeez...and I nearly buried one of my own sons over that garbage...he was touch n go for 36 hours...on valium & crack & Jack Daniels...21 years old...thank God he made it - but it was close...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

sorry to hear that had to happen to you. Burried also a couple of my friends who died on drugs, not a happy or funny feeling that is. 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

BW, I guess we`ve all done it - except this guy - once he buries a few, he might rethink that idea of his - if he`s still alive.


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

we have to keep on guessing if he's still alive untill he starts posting again, which he hopefully will do. 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah...I hope he`s okay...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

we all hope that 

greetz


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 4, 2005)

maybe he reads but dont like what he reads in this post.  i've attended a few funerals due to that myself.  one was a first cousin.

i did acid once in the early 80's and i'll never do that again.  took me 3 days to come back around...    did cocaine a few times, but it never did anything for me...


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, Weed, maybe he`ll stop - I dunno...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

let's hope that, for his own good

greetz


----------



## 420time (Apr 13, 2005)

sorry to be gone so long. i've been away on buisness and i don't come to this page on my work sign-on. thanks for all the concern i have buried more than a few over the years and know what your saying but now and again that urge to burn out before i fade away kicks in and leads me to one hell of a good time. Stupid or not. I think you are right though those thing sould not  be on this page to many kids passing by might get the wrong idea, sorry about that just temp. bad judgement.


----------

